# Property evaluation



## mirind4

Hey all!

I used to work as a cadaster engineer in the past. Sometimes my task was to do property (e)valuations. It is the job field where we evaluate properties, for example before the properties are for sale. I would like to know the proper expression for this. Unfortunately I could not find any nice translation of it using different dictionaries...
Maybe this one:
_waardering van het onroerend_en

Is it correct?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Peterdg

The act of valuating a property (house/building) is called "*waardering/schatting van het onroerend goed*" or "*waardering/schatting van onroerende goederen*".

The person doing this, is called "*de* *schatter*" (at least in Belgium; it may be different in the Netherlands)


----------



## AllegroModerato

In the Netherlands that would be _taxeren/taxatie_/_taxateur_.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Taxeren/taxatie_/_taxateur_ wordt ook in België gebruikt.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vond net ook "waardebepaling". Misschien ter info voor mirind:
- _*waarderen*_ is generally something like "appreciate", "value", not just "evaluation" except in this technical sense, but that is not the most common meaning
- *schatten* is generally the equivalent of "estimate"


----------



## mirind4

Thank your for everyone! I wish you all a Merry Christmas!


----------

